# Powerpuff Girls/My Little Pony crossover



## DarkAura (Apr 22, 2012)

*Chapter One:*

"The City of Townsville... Is being attacked by an evil monster!" The narrarator exclaims as a green, slug-like monster destroys the city... slowly. Even as the beast moves along the roadway of city, onlookers scream once before ceasing. It was moving so slow, so why panic?nThe citizens just stare at the monster as it sluggishly destroys a car. 

"Umm... S-should we run or just get some coffee first?" one man asks another citizen.

"Heck, we could eat a full course meal before running away from the monster!" the other replies.

As the two residents walk to a restraunt, the Powerpuff Girls arrive! After seeing how slow the green slug really is, the girls stop in midflight.

"Hey! Aren't we gonna beat this guy up?" Buttercup questions in complaint.

"I don't see how this monster could be deadly..." Blossom says.

As if to contradict her statement, the slug monster destroys a coffee shop. The girls watch, eyes agape, as the monster performed its action, even letting out a roar. Buttercup frowns after this, her face wrapping in rage.

"Forget it, I'm gonna destroy this thing!" Buttercup yells as she flies towards the slug to fight it. Bubbles and Blossom follow suit. As they keep punching and kicking the monster, they realize it's made out of green goo.


"Eww!" Bubbles remarks. "Blossom, how are we supposed to defeat this thing?"

"My ice breathe? Your hyper voice? Razzle Dazzle?" Blossom spurts out, listing some suggestions. As soon as Buttercup hears "Razzle Dazzle", her eyes widen, with a look of anger forming on her face.

"NO, we are not doing Razzle Dazzle again!" Buttercup protests.

"But Buttercup, Razzle Dazzle helped up defeat D.Y.N.A.M.O when the Mayor was destroying the town with it! We could defeat this guy with it easily!" Blossom reasons.

"Urf... Let's just get it over with..." Buttercup unhappily agrees.

Bubbles, after nonchalauntly looking around, freezes with a frightened look on her face. 


"Umm... B-b-blossom," Bubbles stammers.

"What?"

"Look!" Bubbles points to a blimp that's emerging from behind the slug. Upon closer inspection, there are two figures in the blimp. They quickly identify these figures as...

"Mojo Jojo and Him!" the three exclaim at once.

The window to the blimp opens, in which Mojo Jojo sticks his head out. "Yes, it is I, Mojo Jojo, soon to be ruler of the world, in which I will have full contr-"

"And it is I, Him!" Him interrupts, allowing Mojo to give Him a mean look.

"As I was saying before I was so rudely interrupted, which is to say I was not yet able to complete my introduction senten-"


"Why are they combining forces?" Bubbles wonders aloud.

"I don't know, but we can take 'em!" Buttercup yells.

"Don't even think about it, because our blimp is fire proof, ice proof, and Powerpuff proof! We know all of your tricks!" Him says delightfully.

"They don't know all of our tricks." Blossom says.

"Razzle Dazzle?" Bubbles asks.

"Razzle Dazzle." Blossom confirms.

The trio connect their hands into a circular shape as they spin around, slowly at first, but they begin to pick up speed. As they begin to create sparkles of light, they envelop the blimp with their "circle of light". Before Razzle Dazzle takes effect, Mojo and Him sneak a few words in.


"Will this work?" Mojo asks, his expression unsure.

"Of COURSE it will! When I time this just right, we won't be worrying about teh Powerpuffs anymore!" Him delightfully replies.

As Razzle Dazzle explodes, the blimp pops while the girls are pushed backwards, which is when Him creates a portal in the Powerpuff's line of path. The portal sucks them in and closes just as fast.

Mojo stands there, awe-strucked. "That was awesome, which is to say that this plan when perfectly!" he cheers. He then ponders about something... 


"Say, uh, where will the portal you made take them?"

"Oh, to some random universe, hopefully one that's close to a black hole!" Him says as he laughs insanely.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ponyville_

Twilight Sparkle, after she's done sorting books in her library, asks Spike to run an errand for her.

"Spike, I need you to go to Sugarcube Corner and pick up some apple cupcakes for Applejack's birthday," Twilight tells her faithful dragon, Spike. 

"Yeah, yeah, I know. You've been talking about it for a while!" Spike grumbles.

"Well, it's not my fault if I want my friend to have a great birthday!" Twilight protests.

Before Spike can argue any more, a bright blue light envelops the library. The two are pushed back to a wall, as their mouths are wide open. What comes out of the light are three figures who stumbles into a bookcase, making the books fall down. The three figures are none other than the Powerpuff GirlsBlossom, Bubbles, and Buttercup stand up from the pile of books, brushing themselves off.

"Hrm, I just finished sorting that bookcase..." Spike mumbles.

"Oh... My... Celestia! I've never seen creatures like these before!" Twilight remarks in awe.

Bubbles, after seeing Twilight, runs up to her and hugs Twilight's front right leg. "Poooony!" Bubbles says joyously.

"Bubbles!" Blossom and Buttercup both scream in unison.


Twilight smiles at Bubbles, whom was hugging her leg. "I've never seen creatures like you before! What creatures are you?"

"Don't you know us? We're the Powerpuff girls!" Blossom replies.

Twilight is silent.

"You know, we fight crime and the forces of evil. How could you not know us?" Buttercup says.

"Oh...Well, I didn't know you girls fight crime," Twilight says, somewhat sarcasticly. "Do you have superpowers, or just help out on the community?" Twilight askes as she chuckles.

Blossom and Buttercup float upwards to porve their point, while Bubbles is still hugging Twilight leg.

"I see! This is so exciting! Spike, go and get Pinkie, Rarity, Rainbow, Applejack, and Fluttershy!" Twilight exclaims while Spike walks out. 

"Now I have to redo that bookshelf..." Spike mrmurs as he walks down the stairs to leave.

Twilight turns towards the Powerpuff girls. "Have a seat girls. My friends'll be here soon."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2012)

*Chapter Two:*

As the five ponies enter the library, the five see Twilight with a too enthusiastic smile.

"Twi', what the hay are ya' smilin' about?" Applejack askes, slightly creeped out.

Twilight puts up her hoof, with Bubbles still clinging to it. The five ponies gasp. Pinkie rushes up to Bubbles.

"OOO, I've never seen a creature as cute as this!" Pinkie remarks.

"Wow, these creatures are cute..." Fluttershy says softly, "But why do you have them Twilight?"

"They call themseles the Powerpuff Girls, and they just appeared through a portal in my library." Twilight answers.

"I'm Blossom," 

"Bubbles,"

"And Buttercup..." She groans. "Why do we have to be here? We got some Mojo butt to kick."

Rainbow Dash smirks at Buttercup's remark. "You're my style kid."
Blossom gasps. "Oh no! Mojo and Him will destroy Townsville if we aren't there!" 

Bubbles finally gets off from Twilight's leg as she gasps. "Townsville is doomed!" she cries.

"Don't worry girls. We'll get you back to your "Townsville"; We just need help from Princess Celestia," Twilight reassures them.

"Uh huh, and just who is "Princess Celestia"?" Buttercup questions.

All of the six ponies gasp while the three girls look confused. "You don't know who THE Princess Celestia is. For SHAME! How UNCOUTHE!" Rarity says, disgusted, in her dramatic voice.

"We aren't from here. Where we're from, there are no pegasi or unicorns. The ponies there don't even talk. Humans are in charge in our world." Blossom reasons.

"Beg pardon? Did ya' jus say "Hugh Mon?" Applejack askes, with confusion and curiosity.

"Hugh Mo- I mean Humans. Umm... I guess they're basically ponies, but they have no coats or tails, and they walk on two legs." Bubbles explains.

"Yeah. Anyway, we need to get home." Blossom concludes.

"OK girls, we'll try to find a solution to this. In the mean time, why not look around Ponyville? See if there's anything you like." Twilight says.

"OK," The girls say as they fly out of the library.

"Are you sure we can do this Twi?" Rainbow asks.

"Yeah, it would be extremely extra super duperliciously hard to do this." Pinkie states.

"I'm sure we can do this..." Fluttershy mumbles.

"Fluttershy's right; We can do this," Twilight replies.

"Ah hope..." Applejack murmurs.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chapter Three:*

The Powerpuff Girls walk around the town, their minds full of wonder as they see the oldness of this town, as apposed to modern Townsville.

"Why aren't we flying?" Bubbles wonders.

"We want to blend in with the ponyfolk," Blossom answers.

"We're humans, they're ponies. We can't blend in with them," Buttercup says.

"Buttercup's right, Blossom," Bubbles agrees.

"Urf, fine. We can fly around." Blossom unhappily agrees.

Before they can fly anywhere, three fillies approaches them. They happen to be the Cutie Mark Crusaders.

"Wow! What creatures are you?" Sweetie Belle asks in wonder.

"We're humans, called the Powerpuff Girls." Bubbles answers.

"We're the Cutie Mark Crusaders. I'm Scootaloo, the unicorn's Sweetie Belle, and the Earth pony's Applebloom," Scootaloo introduces.

"Ya', and we're tryin' to get ahr Cutie Marks!" Applebloom exclaims.

"Cutie Marks?" Blossom questions.

"Yep! Have you ever noticed ponies have little marks on their flanks? Those are Cutie Marks. And the three of us are trying to find our cutie marks." Sweetie Belle explains.

"Well that's nice. What are you three up to?" Blossom asks, trying to start a friendly chat.

"We're about to go to our school! Do you want to come? You're about the same age as us, so we'll all be in the same class!" Sweetie Belle says, smiling.

"Sure!" the three Powerpuffs say in unison.

As the six are walking to their school, Blossom decides to start another conversation.

"So... What's your school like?"

"It's really great! Our teacher, Ms. Cheerilee, is the nicest teacher ever!" Scootaloo says excitedly.

"Hey, that reminds me of Ms. Keane." Buttercup remembers.

Bubbles leans over and whispers in Blossom's ear. "Hey Blossom, have you noticed that the three ponies kind of act like us?"

"Well, the pegasus acts like Buttercup, no doubt." Blossom whispers back.

The six soon arrive at the school, where they all take a seat inside the classroom. As the other students enter, Ms. Cheerilee enters the room. Upon looking at the Powerpuffs, Cheerilee did a doubletake.

"Uh... It appears we have some new students in this class. Why not tell us who you are?" Cheerilee hesitately asks.

"I'm Blossom..." Blossom, of course, says.

"...Bubbles..." Bubbles says while smiling.

"...And Buttercup." She says as she groans.

"We're the Powerpuff Girls!" the three remark.

Diamon Tiara, who was sitting next to Buttercup and Sweetie Belle, smirks. "A couple more "blank flanks" flanks in this class is just what we don't need."

"You want a piece of this?" Buttercup challenges as she's about to punch her.

Blossom stops her. "Buttercup, you can't beat up a filly."

"Diamon Tiara!" Cheerilee scolds, "These new students aren't even ponies. They're... whatever creature they are! I don't want you making fun of our foreign students."

The school day progresses as normal, and the children are soon let out of school for the day. The Powerpuffs fly towards the Cutie Mark Crusaders.

The three fillies do a doubletake, just like Cheerilee did. They were unaware that the girls had superpowers! "You can fly!?" Scootaloo asks excitedly.

"Yeah, we're superheroes!" Bubbles replies joyously.

"Wow!" the three fillies say in awe.

"We'll see you guys tomorrow, OK?" Blossom reasons.

"OK!" the three fillies answer as the Powerpuffs fly off to Twilight's library.


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2012)

*Chapter Four:*

Papers and scrolls fly around the library, sometimes hitting the impatient little dragon's face. Twilight, looking overworked from trying to find a spell to bring the girls home, sighs from exhastion. 


She turns towards Spike. "I don't know what to do Spike... Princess Celestia hasn't replied to the letter I sent her about this, and I can't find a single spell that connects to another dimension..." 

Spike, after thinking about it for a second, comes up for something. "Why not just go to Princess Celestia yourself?"

"Don't you get it? If Princess Celestia doesn't answer my letter, then it means that there's some reason behind it!"

"... Then why not go to her to find out why she won't answer?"

Twilight sighs in grudging acceptance. "Urf, fine. But if she gets mad at us, it's your fault."

Before they can depart, the Powerpuff Girls crash through the roof, leaving a rubble of broken cement all over the library.

Spike's left eye starts twitching. "Oh, that's nice, just leave a huge mess of me to clean up instead of walking through the front door like normal creatures."

Twilight looks at Spike with a Don't do that glare. "Spike, I'll clean it up later. But right now, we need to get to Canterlot."

"What's Canterlot?" Bubbles asks.

"It's where Princess Celestia lives. It's also my homeplace. Now then, I'll teleport the five of u-"

"Hang on," Spike interrupts. "I want to bring PeeWee. He's never been in Canterlot before, and I want to show him around there. I mena, c'mon, can you resist this cute face?" PeeWee makes his best innocent act, with his eyes enlargening and his beak doing a puppy dog lip of sorts (No one knew how that could work, but it did...)

Twilight just shrugs. "Sure, we can bring him. Now then, let's telepor-"

"Hey, where are the other five ponies?" Blossom interrupts.

Twilight grits her teeth in frustration. "Applejack and Rainbow Dash are going applebucking, while the other three are setting up Applejack's surprise party. Now, let's teleport."

Her horn starts to grow a bright purple, and, after straining a bit, the six disappear, then reappear infront of the Princess's castle.

"Wow, that was surprisingly fast." Blossom remarks.

"Come on, let's go inside." Twilight says as she motions for them to follow her. The two royal guards that are infront of the castle stop her. 

"Halt," one says in a booming voice. "Twilight, what are these... creatures doing with you?"

"We need the Princess's help to get the three back to their universe," she replies simply and bluntly.

"Eh, I've seen stranger things. You may enter." The guards open the door, and the six enter. The group walk into Princess Celestia's room, and it looked no different than that time with Discord; The murals had the Elements of Harmony imprisoning Discord, the ground had white tiling and red carpet to compliment it, and, at the far end of the room, sat Celestia in her royal throne. The six walk up to her, and Twilight, PeeWee, and Spike bow, while the Powerpuffs do so also after hesitating.


Celestia chuckles. "Twilight, you know you don't have to bow whenever I'm here; You're my pupil."

"Princess Celestia, you do know why we're here, don't you?" Twilight asks, though the answer was clear.

Celestia's face, which was just lighthearted and blissful, now became a look of dread and sorrow. "Of course I know... Twilight, these humans don't belong here... Especially ones who were genetically created. Twilight, y-"

"Wait... I never knew that these three were scientifically made, so my letter hadn't said that. You know more about this, don't you?" Twilight says logically.

Celestia sighs. "Twilight, yes, I know about the Powerpuff girls. I know of all the hardships they've faced. I know of how they've save their city countless time-"

"But how do you know of all of this?" Twilight interrupts yet again.

"Twilight, it would be too much for you to unde-"

"HOW?! Tell me HOW!" she persists.

"TWILIGHT SPARKLE!" Celestia yells in a booming, dictative voice. "If you choose to persist anymore, I will be forced to make you leave Canterlot forever."

Twilight gulps. Blossom, Bubbles, and Buttercup step up infront of her.

"Just answer the question you big bully!" Bubbles demands.

"Yeah, why won't you answer her? Why and how do you even know about our exploits in Townsville?" Blossom also demands.

"Just answer the dang question." Buttercup, of course, says.

Twilight, shaking in fear, tried to say something, but she just kept her mouth shut. Celestia stares down on the Powerpuff Girls, as if she were deciding if they were to live or die.

Celestia sighs one last time. "No... I'm sorry, but you all are too young to understand... No one will understand..."

As Twilight stops her shaking fit, she walks up to Celestia. "I-I could t-try to underst-stand..." she stammers.

Princess Celestia turns around for a minute. She then turns back around, walks up to the group, and kneels down to eye level with them.

"You girls--And Spike and PeeWee-- must understand this. This isn't a game. I'm doing this to prevent something worse than Discord. That's why I keep constant survailence on Townsville-"

"-Because something there could destroy ponykind?" Twilight finishes.

Celestia nods. "That's right. You see, the creature known as "Him" has magical powers. His powers surpass even my own, even Discord's. And he's from Townsville. I keep survailence on there so Him won't ever find Ponyville."

"But what are the chances of Him coming here?" Twilight asks.

"A large chance. You see, there are only two universes; Ours and the Powerpuff's. And I know Him is planning on going to another universe to rule, so he'll come to this one, no doubt.. I needed the Powerpuffs to be there for as long as possible so they could delay, and possible stop, Him, but they're...right here..." Celestia replies grimly.

"Then we got to get back there!" Blossom remarks.

Celestia winces. "You see... As I said, Him's power surpasses even mine. I jut cannot create a portal to bring the three back. I'm sorry girls, but you're stuck here."

The Powerpuffs gasp. "Then-Then... Townsville is DOOOOMED!" Bubbles cries.

"That means, even if Him does come here, Townsville will be overrun by all the villians, like Mojo!" Blossom realizes.

"At least if Him does come here, we can defeat him." Buttercup says.

"Girls... Ponyville is a magical place, and if Him were to come here, he'd become stronger; Probably too strong for you to fight him." Celestia says grudgingly.

The six's faces twisted into mournful and sorrowful expressions, knowing that both Townsville and Ponyville are doomed...
-----------------------------------------------


*Chapter Five:*

Chapter Five:

The six walks out of the castle with grim looks on their faces. Spike was the first to break the silence.

"So that's it? Ponyville's doomed?" Spike asks slowly, already knowing the answer.

"Yes... It is..." Twilight replies sadly.

Buttercup abruptly stops walking, which makes the others turn their heads towards her. Buttercup, with her head down, says, "No..."

"No?" Bubbles questions.

"No! We are NOT going to give up! We can defeat Him, one way or another!" Buttercup roars defiantly.

"Buttercup, don't you remember what Princess Celestia said? Him will be much stronger here than at Townsville." Twilight reminds her.

"As much as I hate to say it, we CAN defeat Him if we work together!" Buttercup yells in determination.

Blossom walks right next to Buttercup. "Buttercup's right. We can defeat Him if all of us work together!"

As Bubbles walks over to the two, Twilight just focuses and stares at them. She smiles, having a determined look just like Buttercup's. "You guys are right. But we'll need everyone; Everypony, every Pegasi, every Unicorn, everyone." 

She turns to Spike. "Spike, I need you to go get Princess Cadence and Princess Luna to help us. If you tell them that we can defeat Him if we work together, they'll probably help us! I'll get Princess Celestia." Twilight runs back into the castle to go and tell Celestia.

"We'll go round up all the ponies," Blossom says. "Let's go girls!"

With that, the three girls fly off, while Spike and PeeWee go to find the two princesses.


_Twilight's library_

The four ponies-- Rarity, Pinkie, Fluttershy, and Rainbow --are setting up Applejack's surprise party. Pinkie and Rainbow has just finished setting up the balloons and streamers, while Rarity and Fluttershy are almost done making Applejack's birthday outfit.

"How about this Fluttershy? Does this dress look nice?" Rarity asks. The dress is pretty plain; It's just a tan colored dress with green puffs at the end. It sort of ressembled Applejack's Grand Galloping Gala dress, though not exactly.

"Oh, it looks nice. Brown certainly does look good with her orange coat." Fluttershy replies.

Rarity pouts. "Brown? This is tan, a much lighter shade of brown."

"Oh, I'm sorry... Tan still looks good with orange." 

Rainbow and Pinkie sit down next to Fluttershy and Rarity as Rainbow yawns. "Whew, this was hard work."

"I'm just sad that Twilight isn't here." Pinkie sighs.

"Yeah, Twilight has done nothing to help!" Rainbow pouts.

"Oh, quit being such a worrywart, darling. I'm sure whatever Twilight was at was important." Rarity reassures her.

Just then, the Powerpuff Girls walk through the front door. The three knew that would please Spike very much.

"Hey, it's the StrongSuit Girls! No no, the MajorMad Girls. No..." Pinkie guesses.

"No Pinkie, it's the Powerpuff girls." Fluttershy informs.

"We need your help!" Bubbles pleads.

Before anyone can answer, Applejack walks through the door.

"OK, what's ahll the commotion 'bou-" Applejack starts, then stops as she sees the surprise party. "Ahww... I'm touched that ahll of mai closest friends gave me this party... But, where's Twilight?"

"That's what we're trying to tell you!" Blossom says.

The trio filled the five ponies everything; About Him planning to take over Ponyville, about him's powers being even stronger than Celestia, everything! During the story, Pinkie would gasp at times gasping wasn't needed.

"So that's why we need all of your help to stop Him!" Blossom concludes.

"Yeah! If we all work together, we can totally defeat Him!" Rainbow Dash says as she puts a hoof out. Everyone else agrees as they put their hooves (In the Powerpuff's case, their hands) on one another. 

The eight of them then go all around Ponyville to get as many ponies as possible to help them. They make haste in their efforts, because the eight of them know that Ponyville will be doomed if nothing's done...
-------------------------------------------------


*Chapter Six:*

As the five ponies go around Ponyville telling as many ponies as possible, the Powerpuffs fly around, also telling ponies. After a bit, Bubbles suggests for them to stop for a minute. Blossom and Buttercup agree, and they relax on a nearby bench.

Bubbles starts to hold back tears. "W-Will Him destroy both Townsville and Ponyville?"

"Maybe... But we can stop Him," Blossom consoles.

"What's gonna happen to Townsville? What about all the other villians?" Buttercup asks.

Bubbles gasps. "They'll destroy Townsville too if we aren't there!"

Just then, Princess Luna flies towards the Powerpuffs, with Spike following close behind.

"You must be the Creatures Spike told me about," Luna says. "I know all about the situation at hand."

"So you know that both Townsville and Ponyville are doomed?" Blossom asks.

"Yes." Luna replies.

"Hey..." Bubbles says, coming up with something. "Celestia said she could see what was happening at Townsville. Can you?" she asks Luna.

"Of course! You want to see what's happening so far?" 

"Duh," Buttercup remarks.

Luna turns around, closes her eyes, and makes her horn glow a dark blue. A small image appears, and the Powerpuffs look closely in it. It showed Townsville, obviously, but everything was different. The sky was dark red, and some of the buildings collapsed. Robots, likely from Mojo, roamed through the town, destroying everything that wasn't a bank or museum. Everything that was a bank or museum, however, was being robbed by some of Mojo's smaller robots. The image then focused on the Powerpuff's home. The house wasn't ruined yet, and, inside the house, it showed the Professor with many telephones, trying to contact people to see if they knew where the Powerpuffs were. The Professor sighs, and the image breaks.

Bubbles' face twists into a look of horror, and she passes out. Blossom and Buttercup try to get her to wake up. After failing at waking her up, they just lay her on the bench.

"Townsville... Doomed..." Blossom murmurs.

"It's all the more reason to try to get back there!" Buttercup roars.

"Buttercup, we have no way of getting back!" Blossom reminds her.

Buttercup grunts. "Hmmph! Well, when Him does come here, we can defeat him!" 

Spike walks up to them. "But Celestia said-"

"I don't care what that pony said; We can, and we will defeat Him!" Buttercup yells determinedly.

Princess Luna turns around. "I have faith in you three. But you must understand this isn't a game. I'll help anyway I can, but you must try your hardest." She then flies away.

Spike turns to the Powerpuffs. "I have faith in you guys too. Oh, and when I went to put PeeWee back in the library, thank you so much for not making another hole in the ceiling." He then runs off to go back to the library.

Just then, Twilight suddenly appears infront of them (She obviously teleported herself). "Girls! The situation's terrible! I went to talk to the Princess, but she wasn't there! And... her throne..."

"What about her throne?!" Blossom persists.

"It became bloodred!" Twilight finishes.

Blossom and Buttercup gasp, while Bubbles is still passed out. "The only one we know of that relates to blood red is Him! That means..." Blossom starts.

"Him has captured the Princess..." Buttercup finishes.

Twilight paces back and forth, trying to come up with a plan. She then comes up with an idea. "The Elements of Harmony! That alone won't defeat Him, but if we get everyone's help, we can do this!"

Buttercup glances behind her, then does a double take. "Uhh..." 

Blossom and Twilight also turn around, and they gasp. There were absolutely no ponies out; Only a snake. Blossom carefully walks over to it. The snake strikes, and Blossom, stunned, stumbles backwards.

A distant laugh is heard. "I know you're planning to stop me... But I've captured everyone!" The voice then focuses on Twilight. "Even your precious friends!"

Twilight gasps. She then teleports the Powerpuffs and herself to the library. Inside, five snakes are trying to capture Spike and PeeWee. She shoots out a laser of purple magic from her horn, which evaporates the snakes. She rushes over to Spike and hugs him tightly.

"Twilight! I'm so glad you're here!" Spike says, hugging her tightly.

PeeWee climbs up on Bubbles' head as she regains consciousness. Blossom looks to her left. "We're not done yet." she says as ten more snakes approach them.

Twilight is about to shoot out more of her laser magic, but her horn only glows dimly. "Urf... I don't have the strength to use my magic..."

"We can take these!" Buttercup roars defiantly as she rockets at three of the snakes, ripping them apart in a scene of blood, intestines, and guts. The others wince at the sight of it. After Buttercup singlehandedly destroyed all ten snakes, she floats back towards the group with a smirk on her face.

"Told ya' I could defeat them," she smirks.

Bubbles, standing stiff as a stick yet again, becomes horrified as she passes out again.

"Nice going Buttercup," Blossom scolds.


Twilight turns towards Spike. "Oh Spike, I'm so glad you're OK! But where are the others?"

"I don't know; I came in here to check on PeeWee, and some snakes were trying to attack him. I tried protecting him, and that's when you came. The last time I saw them, they were enjoying the birthday party," Spike answers.

Twilight's eyes widen. "Him said he captured all of my friends... If he captured them, then we can't use the Elements of Harmony to stop Him!"

Blossom steps up. "We can defeat Him, with or without your elements."

"No, you don't get it. The Elements of Harmony are the strongest elements against any evil. My friends and I are the elements, but we need the artifacts to use the elements, and if they can't fight, the elements are useless!" Twilight panics.

Just then, Princess Luna suddenly appears through teleportation. "Oh Twilight, you have to help! Celestia and Cadence and a-" she stops when she sees the snake carcasses. "Oh."

"Yeah, and Him took Twilight's friends, so the Elements of Harmony are useless if her friends are captured," Blossom sums it up.

"Oh. Twilight. You must understand; The Elements of Harmony are not just artifacts. They-"

"I know! Me and my friends are the elements." Twilight interrupts.

"Ahem. Twilight, the elements represent the sacred friendship you have. But the artifacts only help control the power. And just because your friends are not with you doesn't mean the elements are useless. Remember; Everyone is your friend, not just those five." Luna says, hoping she'll understand. Luna looks out the hole the Powerpuffs made previously. Seeing the sight of the red sky makes her face curve into a frown. "I haven't much time; I'll surely be captured soon. I wish you all the best of luck. Farewell for now." And with that, she teleports away, leaving behind only a scroll.

Bubbles walks over to the scroll, but she cannot break the knot that holds it. No one else can open it.

"Why did she leave a scroll?" Spike asks. "How are we going to defeat Him? Even if all of us pitch in, that's only five; We need six. S-should we...give up?"

"NO!" Buttercup screams as she punches the wall next to her, leaving an indent in the cement. "We will NOT give up! If Equestria's doomed, Townsville is doomed, so we WON'T give up! Just where is HIM?" she roars, while a flame ignites in her eyes.

Bubbles wakes up after Buttercup yells. "Wah!" she yelps as she is instantly awaken.

"Buttercup's right. We can't give up!" Blossom says as she walks beside Buttercup. Bubbles follows suit.

Suddenly, a voice rings out. "Oooooo, how cute! you think you can defeat me!"

"WHERE ARE YOU HIM?!?" Buttercup screeches.

"I will not make the same mistake! I will not tell you where I am!" Him laughs.

"He's gotten smart," Bubbles remarks.

"What do we do? How are we supposed to ignite the Elements to stop Him? What do we do!?" Twilight panics.

The group didn't know eactly what to do; They just knew they had to do something, and fast.


----------

